# Realtek ALC888/1200 @ ATI SB600 Treibersuche



## BillyTal3nt (12. Dezember 2008)

Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich nach dem neusten Treiber für meine Soundkarte.
Everest zeigt bei mir bei Soundkarte:

Realtek ALC888/1200 @ ATI SB600 - High Definition Audio Controller

Ich hab nirgendswo ein Treiber dafür gefunden.
Und darüber steht nochmal Soundkarte aber da steht was anderes:

ATI Radeon HDMI @ ATI Radeon HD 38xx - High Definition Audio Controller

ich weiß jetzt nicht welches der Richtige ist aber ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen denn das Problem hab ich erst vor kurzem gemerkt als ich nach Stereomix gesucht hab aber ich es nicht fnden konnt.Davor ging es noch.Dann hatte ich ein Problem mit Call of Duty 4 und hab gelesen , dass an dem Soundkarten treiber liegt.Dann hab ich irgendein anderes Treiber genommen und hab mist gebaut.Aber da Call of Duty wieder ging hab ich nichts gemacht.
Davor kam auch noch immer eine Meldung als ich Mikrofon/Kopfhörer/Headset eingesteckt hatte.Da kam rechts unten immer eine Sprechblase, dass etwas ein- oder rausgesteckt wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2008)

was für ein problem hast du denn? am besten wäre es, wenn du beim boardhersteller nach treibern für dein board suchst, da sollten auch soundtreiber dabei oder als eigener download zu finden sein. am besten beides runterladen und installieren, kann nicht schaden.

das "ATI Radeon HDMI" is der soundchip deiner grafikkarte. die aktuelleren ATI-karten haben nen eigenen chip, damir du per HDMI bild *und *ton übertragen kannst


----------



## BillyTal3nt (12. Dezember 2008)

Herbboy am 12.12.2008 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> was für ein problem hast du denn? am besten wäre es, wenn du beim boardhersteller nach treibern für dein board suchst, da sollten auch soundtreiber dabei oder als eigener download zu finden sein. am besten beides runterladen und installieren, kann nicht schaden.
> 
> das "ATI Radeon HDMI" is der soundchip deiner grafikkarte. die aktuelleren ATI-karten haben nen eigenen chip, damir du per HDMI bild *und *ton übertragen kannst



Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.Das Problem bei ist, dass ich kein Stereomix mehr hab.
Außerdem hatte ich vorher rechts unten in der Taskleiste ein Icon für Realtekstudion oder so ähnlich und hab jetzt nioch im Gerätemanager nachgeschaut und bei Treiber steht einfach nur
High Definition Audio-Gerät.
Auf der Homepage war ich schon aber hab nichts gefunden oder war zu blöd um es zu finden Naja ich such mal etwas rum.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Dezember 2008)

http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/soundkarten/realtek_hd_audio_treiber/


----------



## BillyTal3nt (12. Dezember 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 12.12.2008 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/soundkarten/realtek_hd_audio_treiber/



Danke, aber ich glaub das sind die Treiber für die 64 Bit Versionen von Windows.
Ich hab Windows Vista 32 Bit.

EDIT : Hab jetzt den Treiber 2.10 von einer anderen Seite downgeloadet und es geht wieder.
            Danke für die Hilfe.

Problem gelöst.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Dezember 2008)

BillyTal3nt am 12.12.2008 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 12.12.2008 19:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wären schon die richtigen gewesen unter meinem Link - die sind für Vista 32 & 64 Bit


----------

